

Learning Scala in small bites - r11t
http://matt.might.net/articles/learning-scala-in-small-bites/

======
joe_the_user
Is there a reason the variables in the first example are titled 'x1' through
'x13'? Seems strange and undesirable compared even pseudo-meaning variable
names. As another post mentioned, sample code lives forever but this
particular coding style isn't what I would to see sticking around.

~~~
aschobel
I agree that it seems like an odd practice, could be a mental artifact from
using the scala interpreter. When you create objects in the interpreter w/o a
name it is starts enumerating at res0.

    
    
      Welcome to Scala version 2.7.5.final (Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM, Java 1.6.0_15).
      Type in expressions to have them evaluated.
      Type :help for more information.
    
      scala> "hello"
      res0: java.lang.String = hello
    
      scala> "world"
      res1: java.lang.String = world

